# Morocco Photo`s



## gdleeds

Just got back so put a thank you forward to Desert Detours, little did I know what interest there would be from my fellow motor homers.

I must start with anyone considering going on a Moroccan adventure must just do it, forget all the negatives and treat the tour as a road trip, with spectacular scenery and wonderful, kind and happy people.

The trip takes in some great sites and the drive is a delight, don't expect European standards in the `sites` but you are taking your own luxury accommodation with you.

With regard to the Moroccan people, we found them to be kind and courteous, and honest! I left my camera equipment in a taxi, the UK retail value of the camera and lens`s would have kept a local going for a year or two, but not realising immediately my loss, by the time Ahmed our DD guide and I were ready to go down to the Police to report the loss, something I was more concerned about than the loss, 

one thing the Moroccan love is paperwork!, anyway we walked out of the site gated to hail a cab, and up comes the driver of the taxi we had used, out he jumps opens his boot and presents me with my camera bag, what a delightful surprise, as the taxi ride cost only 10 Derams about 65p the tip I gave made this man a very happy chappy.


----------



## gdleeds

more shots


----------



## gdleeds

more shots...........


----------



## gdleeds

Even more


----------



## asprn

*Re: Back from Moorocco 2*



gdleeds said:


> Just got back so put a thank you forward to Desert Detours, little did I know what interest there would be from my fellow motor homers


Thanks for putting the pics up, and glad you've reported back on such a great trip. Reminds me I must firm up with Ray on a provisional booking. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for the extra pictures, Graham. Brilliant taster of the tour.

Gerald


----------



## Briarose

Hi thanks for the pics great to see them, my best friend loved Morocco and calls it the land of the smiling faces.........they had a fantastic time in their MH. I would love to go there too in our MH but with two pooches on board sadly we can't go there.


----------



## gdleeds

thanks for the comments


----------



## EdinburghCamper

Some fantastic photos, and you have really inspired me to visit. The fact that it is all organised and you are in a large group, even better.

Well done.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Wow it looks great, we are going to Morocco for the first time on our own in DEC/Jan, when we originally looked into going there was no room with Desert Detours.

I cant wait now and only just over 5 weeks to we go, I am nervous,but cant wait, especially seeing your pictures its just wetted my apetite more.

What was your favourite bits.

Kind regards 

Pat


----------



## gdleeds

*reply*

Hi Pat

Fiona and I discussed the tour like you do, and we both agreed that is was a Journey, one of discovery and also of spectacular vistas, the Desert at Erg Chebi and the visit to a Berber camp and the drive over the Atlas mountains from Ouarzazate to Marrakesh, stunning!.

The only `mad` aspect is getting into the country.. let the `helpers` do the work and sit back and watch the bedlam around you, and yes they do come back with your documents and show you how to get over the border.

Enjoy, we went with an open mind, accept that Morocco is a third world country but very safe, with lots of friendly people

have a great trip
Graham & Fiona


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks for the reply, out vehicle is a little smaller than yours, we thought you might struggle with such a beautiful vehicle that is quite low to the floor. It gives us hope for our vehicle, as we are rear wheel drive with twin wheels on the rear.

Did you eat out a lot or cook ur own meals.

Would you go back again, on your own.

Pat


----------



## Briarose

PATSY4 said:


> Thanks for the reply, out vehicle is a little smaller than yours, we thought you might struggle with such a beautiful vehicle that is quite low to the floor. It gives us hope for our vehicle, as we are rear wheel drive with twin wheels on the rear.
> 
> Did you eat out a lot or cook ur own meals.
> 
> Would you go back again, on your own.
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat if you do a search I am sure you could find my best friends report on here, they did Morocco alone (Detoura did help them on the way into the country) her name is Sonesta and they had a fabulous time, She said they would def do it again.

Have you also read the story of the couple that did it alone with a twin axle caravan ? if not I will find you the link to the story.......it was what inspired my friend to actually do it in the first place.


----------



## gdleeds

*reply*

Hi Pat
`elle` had no problems took the villages and hairpins with ease, with regard to food we stocked the freezer with M & S goodies minus the packaging, glad we did as I went down with Deli Belli,
had to see a doc at a clinic cost me all of 100 derams 15 dr = 1 pound plus 60 dr for antibiotics. even this upset did not deter from the great time we had


----------



## gdleeds

*reply*

more pics


----------



## gdleeds

last pic was from Fionas camera !


----------

